# Photos on NAS?



## rctneil (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey,

I'm currently working out a new way to keep all my data organised. Currently I have my MacBook with two external 3Tb drives attached. One for storage and the second is a backup.

What I have been testing yesterday is a storage server. I have built a PC out of some spare parts and set it up with Unraid (looks really nice so far). It looks to work ok at the moment but before I invest in some drives to flesh out its storage capacity I wanted to know if it was ok to store all my photographs on it and using Lightroom to access them. (I will be keeping my library file and previews data on the MacBook).

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes, you can store the photos (but not the catalog) on a NAS.


----------



## Cerianthus (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes. LR as a program and the catalog are not allowed to be on a network disk but the photos can be on a NAS

Edit Sorry about the repeat post but had not seen Johan's post.


----------



## rctneil (Dec 30, 2017)

Excellent. Thanks for the info.  It's looking like this server is precisely what I need. Will make things sooooo much easier to manage.


----------

